# Reuniting Momma and Kids....



## GoatMommy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! I would love some advice here, 4 months ago I got 12 week old Nigerian Dwarf wethers and separated them from their mom. Boy did that break my heart. Yesterday, we picked up their mom and was curious if they would remember each other. What do you guys think? The farmer we got them from said if she bosses them around that's a good sign, which she seemed to do. Anything I can do or look out for? She is very nervous about my husband and I, the boys however can't get enough of us, of course since I was their mommy up until now. Thanks for any input you have!!!


One happy GoatMommy onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They likely will not remember each other...it will be like introducing a new goat to them, and mama being older and bigger will try to dominate the boys as herd queen, be sure the babies have a place to run and hide if she gets too agressive but I would think that at 7 months old, the boys will be just fine dealing with any agression she may give.

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually...I wouldn't be surprised if they do remember each other. 

Once I wean my retained kids for the year at around 12+ weeks they go into a seperate pen away from the other goats for about a year for special feeding and taming down. During this time they don't socialize with the doe herd barely at all...last year they didn't at all. When I reunite the yearlings with the large doe herd you slowly see the moms and babies start to pair back up. They kind of stay in groups and sleep with each other and whatnot. So I personally think that they will remember each other...especially if they haven't gotten a bath or anything...they should have the same scent to the moms. 

You'll just have to wait and see what happens, but like I said I wouldn't be surprised at all if they remember each other. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They probably do remember each other, but some mamas get more attached their babies than others.
I had a doe and doeling that were very attached. They were separated for several months and then reintroduced, and now they're back on their mom-and-daughter footing. I suspect that Snowbell, now about 9 months old, still sneaks small comfort nurses, because her mom's production is a little less than it was before I reintroduced them! :laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just reunited a doeling 5 months old with her Mom after weaning and they pair up frequently, I find them sleeping next to each other often. I pulled the doeling at 3 months of age.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a yearling that had been separated from mom for 3 months and they paired right back up when reunited. Just watch that they don't feed from her if you want her to dry up. She will most likely stop them.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

My does and their babies always pair back up after months of separation. I had a doe that I thought was dried up start to make milk when she got her kids back after several months apart. She didn't get a huge udder but she was definitely making milk.


----------

